# Das wollen wir auch! Zehn exklusive Konsolen-Games die wir auf PC spielen wollen



## Gast1669461003 (28. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das wollen wir auch! Zehn exklusive Konsolen-Games die wir auf PC spielen wollen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das wollen wir auch! Zehn exklusive Konsolen-Games die wir auf PC spielen wollen


----------



## natiVity (28. August 2013)

God of War anyone?!


----------



## MrFob (28. August 2013)

Aeh, hab ichs jetzt uebersehen oder fehtl doch tatsaechlich die Uncharted Reihe in der Liste?
Ich ueberleg mir schon seit einiger Zeit mir ne PS3 zuzulegen, nur fuer Uncharted (aber wenn ich sie dann schon habe wuerde ich mir sicher auch Last Of Us, Beyond, etc. zulegen). Ich kann nur die Controller Steuerung auf den Tot nicht ausstehen.
Naja, vielleicht wenn sie nach erscheinen der PS4 etwas billiger wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2013)

Ich würde mich freuen über einen PC-Port von:

- Halo 3
- Metal Gear Solid 4 (und 3 noch hinterher)
- Heavy Rain

Der Rest ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2013)

natiVity schrieb:


> God of War anyone?!


 
nö, nicht wirklich.
god of war ist -für mich- ein klassisches konsolen-spiel.
das brauch ich auf dem pc wirklich nicht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. August 2013)

RDR
The Last of Us
Gran Turismo (Teil 5 auf der PS 3 war schon spaßig)
Forza


----------



## deinheld (28. August 2013)

Für alle die keine Konsole haben kann ich nur ein unkommentitertes Lets Play empfehlen. Es gibt verschiedene Youtuber die Playthroughs unkommentiert hochladen. So konnte ich The Last of Us auch ohne Konsole genießen.
Dies setzt natürlich voraus das man ein Spiel wegen seiner Story spielen möchte. Ab da machts eig kein Unterschied ob mans selbst spielt oder nur dabei zuschaut.
Plus es gibt eine Vorspulfunktion um eventuell langweilige Kampfszenen zu überspringen. ^^


----------



## Apolly0n (28. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nö, nicht wirklich.
> god of war ist -für mich- ein klassisches konsolen-spiel.
> das brauch ich auf dem pc wirklich nicht.


 
Nur wegen den QTE-Finishern? Die sind dort definitiv längst nicht so aufgringlich, wie ihr eigentlicher Ruf. Was Spielbarkeit angeht ist God of War vielen Genre Vertretern (z.B. Lords of Shadow) noch immer sehr weit voraus. Typisch Konsole daran ist doch nur, dass solche Spiele seltener auf dem PC zu finden sind. Es ist eine gute Spieleserie die auch abseits der Konsole definitiv nicht schlechter werden würde. Wer gute Spiele mag, der müsste der Serie auch auf dem PC definitiv eine Chance geben.

Sony's First-Party-Titel auf dem PC zu haben wäre schon eine extreme Bereicherung, denn es sind erstaunlich viele gute bis sehr gute Spiele darunter. Aber das wird wohl leider niemals geschehen, lieber veröffentlicht Sony die PS3 Spiele erneut auf der PS4 in Form einer "True-HD Collection". Eigentlich schade, aber na ja, ohne diese Exklusivität hätte die Konsole für mich auch keinerlei Kaufgrund mehr


----------



## meekee7 (28. August 2013)

Ja deinheld, ich habe auch keine Konsole und mache es genau so, wobei ich aber Kommentare durchaus akzeptiere. 

Trotzdem wünsche ich mir Enslaved: Odyssey to the West für den PC.
Red Dead Redemption wäre auch schick. Oder ICO und Shadow of the Colossus, aber das ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Journey wäre auch ganz nett.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich daran erinnern, dass der eine oder andere Titel, welcher lange Zeit konsolenexklusiv war, doch noch eine PC-Fassung bekam, wie Alan Wake, Brütal Legend, Rayman Legends (sogar noch vor Release) oder FEZ. Es besteht in bestimmten Fällen also durchaus Grund zur Hoffnung.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2013)

Apolly0n schrieb:


> Nur wegen den QTE-Finishern?


 
nee nee, das meinte ich wirklich überhaupt nicht. 
god of war ist ein eher arcadiges action-spiel. 
die gehören -für mich- nach wie vor eher auf konsole. 
ich fände bspw auch eine bayonetta-umsetzung relativ überflüssig.

anders siehts bei rdr, last of us oder auch uncharted aus. die würden sich imho auch auf pc gut machen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2013)

Ich hätte schon gern Gran Turismo und Forza auf dem PC. Funktionieren zwar beide auch auf der Konsole prima, aber auf dem PC gäb es da schon ein paar meh Möglichkeiten,  was z. B. Mods, verschiedene Lenkräder, TrackIR, Oculus Rift usw. angeht. Ansonsten vielleicht noch ein paar JRPGs und Horror-Adventures, die aber auch alle prima auf der Konsole funktionieren. Red Dead Redemption wäre definitiv auch auf dem PC eine tolle Sache. Spiele,  in denen man zielen und schießen muss, gefallen mir aufgrund der Gamepad-Problematik einfach nicht. Entweder, ich treffe nichts oder es gibt extremes Autoaiming, was ich noch weniger mag.


----------



## Kaisan (28. August 2013)

Würde Journey, Red Dead Redemption und massig JRPGs gerne auf dem PC sehen, auch wenn ich zwei Konsolen besitze (und gelegentlich auch nutze).


----------



## Schlechtmacher (28. August 2013)

Ich vermisse eigentlich wenig Konsolenspiele. Gerade Shooter gibts am PC genug, da macht ein Halo den Braten auch nicht fetter. Das einzige Genre, dass ich für stark unterrepräsentiert auf dem PC halte, ist das der Beat'em Ups. Da gibt es eigentlich nur Street Fighter und den ersten Teil der BlazBlue-Reihe. Würde aber auch gerne mal Tekken, DoA oder Mortal Combat zocken. Bitte nachlegen!


----------



## makagoto (28. August 2013)

Die Herstellung und der Aufwand in der Spielebranche nehmen ja stetig zu so dass der Druck auf die Entwickler die exklusiv entwickeln steigt. Ich schätze das Problem wird sich über kurz oder lang von alleine lösen besonders im Hinblick auf die PC-Nähe der neuen Konsolen im Hardware-Bereich. Spiele haben ja schon Budgets erreicht wie man sie sonst von Hollywood Produktionen kennt, ein größeres Publikum zu bedienen wird irgendwann der einzig mögliche Weg sein.


----------



## meekee7 (28. August 2013)

Ein Katamari-Ableger wäre wunderbar, The Wonderful End of the World ist zwar ein Klon davon, aber nicht annähernd so toll.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2013)

Flower, Journey oder andere PSN Spiele, weil die im Gegensatz zu vielen XBLA Sachen auch garnicht für den PC kommen


----------



## Evolverx (28. August 2013)

so ganz spontan vermisse ich in der liste noch Uncharted 1 - 3 oder den ein oder anderen Final Fantasy titel


----------



## kornhill (28. August 2013)

Catherine, Persona (!), Journey, God of War, Uncharted, Ratchet & Clank , Killzone , Gravity Rush , Dragons Dogma (!) , Legend of Heroes, Tales of , ....

die Liste ist ewig lang. Leider fehlen dem PC mittlerweile einige Perlen, die ich auf keinen Fall verpasst haben wollte.


----------



## stawacz (28. August 2013)

dead rising 3 würd mich noch richtig interessieren,,das soll ja auch x-box one exclusiv bleiben


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (28. August 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eigentlich wenig Konsolenspiele. Gerade Shooter gibts am PC genug, da macht ein Halo den Braten auch nicht fetter. Das einzige Genre, dass ich für stark unterrepräsentiert auf dem PC halte, ist das der Beat'em Ups. Da gibt es eigentlich nur Street Fighter und den ersten Teil der BlazBlue-Reihe. Würde aber auch gerne mal Tekken, DoA oder Mortal Combat zocken. Bitte nachlegen!



Naja, wirklich stimmen tut das nicht  Es gibt die Mortal Kombat Arcade Collection (1,2 und 3 ultimate), das aktuellste Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (inkl. aller DLC´s), The King Of Fighters XIII Steam Edition kommt bald, Skullgirls, ...


----------



## Aenimus (28. August 2013)

Dragons Dogma, Demon Souls, Red Dead Redemption hätte ich gerne auf dem PC gesehen, aber was solls: Die Oculus Rift wird das für mich mehr als ausgleichen


----------



## Schlechtmacher (28. August 2013)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich stimmen tut das nicht  Es gibt die Mortal Kombat Arcade Collection (1,2 und 3 ultimate), das aktuellste Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (inkl. aller DLC´s), The King Of Fighters XIII Steam Edition kommt bald, Skullgirls, ...


 
Tja gut, die sind aber soweit ich das überblicke alle steam-verseucht, das hilft mir jetzt nichts. Von Skullgirls hab ich noch nichts gehört, da werde ich mal Ausschau nach halten. Es gibt nebenbei bemerkt natürlich auch noch einige ältere Titel, teils auf gog.com, teils über Emulatoren aber im Vergleich zu anderen Genres ist das schon relativ wenig.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Tja gut, die sind aber soweit ich das überblicke alle steam-verseucht, das hilft mir jetzt nichts. Von Skullgirls hab ich noch nichts gehört, da werde ich mal Ausschau nach halten. Es gibt nebenbei bemerkt natürlich auch noch einige ältere Titel, teils auf gog.com, teils über Emulatoren aber im Vergleich zu anderen Genres ist das schon relativ wenig.


 
Kannst du mal aufhören mit deinem Unwissen über Software und dem Steamgehate zu nerven?


----------



## Schlechtmacher (28. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören mit deinem Unwissen über Software und dem Steamgehate zu nerven?


 
Leider nein, ich habe mir Steamkritik zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, damit werde ich erst aufhören, wenn Valve unsere elementaren Verbraucherrechte respektiert. Aber natürlich gibt es eine Ignorierfunktion für Leute, die sich nicht gerne ihre heile Welt schlechtreden lassen wollen.


----------



## smeagelz (28. August 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eigentlich wenig Konsolenspiele. Gerade Shooter gibts am PC genug, da macht ein Halo den Braten auch nicht fetter. Das einzige Genre, dass ich für stark unterrepräsentiert auf dem PC halte, ist das der Beat'em Ups. Da gibt es eigentlich nur Street Fighter und den ersten Teil der BlazBlue-Reihe. Würde aber auch gerne mal Tekken, DoA oder Mortal Combat zocken. Bitte nachlegen!


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben .. mich interessieren nur Tekken / DoA und Konsorten .. maybe noch Gran Turismo


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2013)

Ich vermisse eigentlich nichts, weil es schon mehr als genug Spiele auf dem PC gibt und man nicht annähernd dazu kommt, alle interessanten Spiele zu zocken. Da bräuchte man schon 3 Leben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich habe mir Steamkritik zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, damit werde ich erst aufhören, wenn Valve unsere elementaren Verbraucherrechte respektiert. Aber natürlich gibt es eine Ignorierfunktion für Leute, die sich nicht gerne ihre heile Welt schlechtreden lassen wollen.


 
Manchmal glaube ich, dass das keine pure Ironie ist. ^^ Aber sei's drum...Dein Nickname ist ohnehin Programm.


----------



## stawacz (29. August 2013)

ich weiss auch nich was die leute gegen steam haben,,,dürfte vor kurzem wieder die vorteile bewundern,,wie zb cloudspeicherung.mir is die festplatte mit 21 spielen+speicherständen weggeraucht,,,dank cloudspeicherung braucht ich nur die spiele neu ziehen und konnt sofort da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört hab.auch die ganzen steamsales sind absolut unschlagbar.mitlerweile acht ich beim spielekauf sogar drauf das es ein steamkey is


----------



## svd (29. August 2013)

Für gepflegtes Knobeln zwischendurch, hätte ich gerne die "Professor Layton" Spiele auf dem Desktop, hehe.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nich was die leute gegen steam haben,,,dürfte vor kurzem wieder die vorteile bewundern,,wie zb cloudspeicherung.mir is die festplatte mit 21 spielen+speicherständen weggeraucht,,,dank cloudspeicherung braucht ich nur die spiele neu ziehen und konnt sofort da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört hab.auch die ganzen steamsales sind absolut unschlagbar.mitlerweile acht ich beim spielekauf sogar drauf das es ein steamkey is


 
naja, nur das es auch viele Leute gibt die wegen Cloud keinen Spielstand mehr haben weil der Server die gefressen hat



svd schrieb:


> Für gepflegtes Knobeln zwischendurch, hätte ich gerne die "Professor Layton" Spiele auf dem Desktop, hehe.


 
Layton wäre auch noch nett, vorallem weil die Spiele auch besser gemacht sind als so ein Standart Wimmelbildspiel

Was mit aber noch eingefallen wäre:
Injustice Gods Among Us schaut nach ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## Endes (29. August 2013)

Hier fehlt auf jeden fall Schadow of the Colossus. Zelda vielleicht auch.


----------



## AshLambert (29. August 2013)

Golden Sun, Vandal Hearts und Suikoden gab es auch nicht auf dem PC. Na und? Diese Spiele hätten auf dem PC sicher anders ausgesehen und ein Teil des Charmes wäre durch crossplatform-Kompromisse verloren gegangen. Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Theater um die Oblivion-UI? Zum Glück war das Spiel modifizierbar. Diablo 3 wäre letztendlich sicher auch ein besseres Spiel geworden, wenn es nicht explizit auf die Konsolen zugeschnitten worden wäre.
Anstatt alles crossplattwalzen zu wollen, sollte man lieber die charakteristischen Eigenschaften jedes Systems ausnutzen und kultivieren. Ansonsten drohen charakterlose Einheitsspiele, die keinerlei Wiederspielwert haben, genauso grau wie die Masse, auf deren kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner diese Spiele reduziert worden sind, zwecks Gewinnmaximierung. (man könnte jetzt darüber debattieren, ob es nicht schon lange so ist)

Wie makagoto, bin ich auch der Meinung, das das über kurz oder lang so kommen wird.
Freut euch schonmal auf die interaktiven Filmspiele, welche Stories von der "Qualität" eines Jason Statham-Films bieten, wo Zwischensequenzen nur unterbrochen werden durch Tasteneingabe von evtl. 2 Buttons, um die Casuals nicht zu überfordern. Das ganze dann zu Hollywood-Budget, weil Brad Pitt's Hintern gemotion-captured wurde, zu einem deftigen Preis.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nich was die leute gegen steam haben,,,dürfte vor kurzem wieder die vorteile bewundern,,wie zb cloudspeicherung.mir is die festplatte mit 21 spielen+speicherständen weggeraucht,,,dank cloudspeicherung braucht ich nur die spiele neu ziehen und konnt sofort da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört hab


Tja, und ich durfte die Vorteile von Non-Steam bewundern, mir sind in den letzten 12 Jahren erst gar nicht die Festplatten "weggeraucht". 



> .auch die ganzen steamsales sind absolut unschlagbar.mitlerweile acht ich beim spielekauf sogar drauf das es ein steamkey is


Ich sag's mal so, wenn es ein Spiel welches ich haben möchte mit Steam für 4 Cent und das gleiche ohne DRM für 40 Euro gäbe, würde ich die 40 Euro Variante kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so, wenn es ein Spiel welches ich haben möchte mit Steam für 4 Cent und das gleiche ohne DRM für 40 Euro gäbe, würde ich die 40 Euro Variante kaufen.


 
damit dürftest du so ziemlich alleine dastehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> damit dürftest du so ziemlich alleine dastehen.


Macht gar nichts, ich richte mich nach meinen Prinzipien, was die Masse macht oder auch nicht spielt für mein Handeln keine Rolle.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Macht gar nichts, ich richte mich nach meinen Prinzipien, was die Masse macht oder auch nicht spielt für mein Handeln keine Rolle.


 
das will ich doch auch sehr hoffen.
das war auch einfach nur eine feststellung von mir, keine kritik oder gar häme.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

wobei ich sagen muss:
Die Deadalic Adventures würde ich nicht beim Steamsale kaufen, alleine deswegen weil ich sowas schon gerne im Regal stehen habe


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das will ich doch auch sehr hoffen.
> das war auch einfach nur eine feststellung von mir, keine kritik oder gar häme.


Ich hab das auch nicht so aufgefasst, wollte dieses nur anmerken.  

Ich sollte vielleicht hinzufügen für mein Handeln auf diese Kaufentscheidung bezogen, natürlich hat es indirekt Auswirkungen auf mein Handeln wenn immer mehr Spiele Steamonly sind weil die breite Masse es trotzdem kauft, die kaufe ich dann ja genau deshalb nicht.


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Ich würde mir soooooo sehr "Banjo & Kazooie" wünschen, das war mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel damals auf dem N64. Leider hab' ich diese Konsole nicht mehr (Epic-Fail ), aber ich würde echt total gerne wieder in diese Zeit damals eintauchen *träum*
Ich hab' sogar noch das Original-Lösungsbuch von Nintendo davon, ich werde jedesmal sentimental, wen ich es sehe.....



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

hmmm, und so nen alten N64 auf ebay kaufen?


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich würde mir soooooo sehr "Banjo & Kazooie" wünschen, das war mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel damals auf dem N64. Leider hab' ich diese Konsole nicht mehr (Epic-Fail ), aber ich würde echt total gerne wieder in diese Zeit damals eintauchen *träum*
> Ich hab' sogar noch das Original-Lösungsbuch von Nintendo davon, ich werde jedesmal sentimental, wen ich es sehe.....
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



emulator?


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

ähm... hab' auch das Spiel nicht mehr, damals mit der Konsole weggegeben  oder was meinst du?
Ich hab' auch schon auf ebay gestöbert, hab speziell das gefunden (bitter soviel für etwas zu bezahlen, was man eigentlich schon mal hatte )
N64 - Konsole + Banjo Kazooie + 2 Controller (gebraucht) 00018421111519 | eBay

Ich hab' auch noch eine andere Auktion im Auge, die poste ich da aber (aus verständlichen Gründen) nicht


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

hmmm, Alternativ vielleicht ne Wii oder Wii2 und die Dinger auf der Virtua Console spielen? 
So ne Wii Mini kostet auf nur 99€


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, Alternativ vielleicht ne Wii oder Wii2 und die Dinger auf der Virtua Console spielen?
> So ne Wii Mini kostet auf nur 99€



hm... wäre vielleicht eine Alternative, aber ich bin dabei für meine Sammlung alle Retro-Konsolen wieder zu bekommen. Ich hatte auch noch die Konsole vor der SNS (mit der Klappe vorne zum Hochklappen), ich glaub' die hieß nur NES.... könnt heulen, das ich das mal alles weg gegeben hab (raus mit dem uralten Zeug)
Dadurch möcht ich schon die normale N64 mit dem Game haben... komischerweise interessieren mich Konsolen nach N64 und PS2 absolut gar nicht... hoffentlich bereu ich das nicht in ein paar Jahren und fange wieder mit dem Nachkaufen an 

Edit: aktuell hab' ich nur eine PS2-Slim, die wird aber gehütet und verhätschelt und braucht niemals mehr ausziehen


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

wie gut das ich schon immer nur den Mist verkauft habe, den ich eh nie wollte


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie gut das ich schon immer nur den Mist verkauft habe, den ich eh nie wollte



tja, so wie ich früher, kam eine neue Konsole wurde die alte verkauft/verschenkt, denn jetzt mit der neuen braucht man das alte Zeug ja nicht mehr. Das bereu' ich heute aber schon sehr  Zum Glück sind die Teile aber noch nicht so alt, das man sie nicht noch nachkaufen könnte... aber allzu lange sollte man auch damit wohl nicht mehr warten, die Preise dafür sind jetzt schon eine Sünde


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

das ist der Vorteil von PCs, da laufen nur wenige alten Dinge nicht


----------



## Ankylo (29. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, Alternativ vielleicht ne Wii oder Wii2 und die Dinger auf der Virtua Console spielen?
> So ne Wii Mini kostet auf nur 99€


 
Banjo-Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie gibt es nicht in der Virtual Console, da Microsoft die Rechte an den Spielen hat. Allerdings gibt es beide Spiele auf dem Marktplatz von Xbox Live.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Banjo-Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie gibt es nicht in der Virtual Console, da Microsoft die Rechte an den Spielen hat. Allerdings gibt es beide Spiele auf dem Marktplatz von Xbox Live.


 
ah, okay

hmmm, hab ich schon erwähnt das ich noch immer diesen Failkauf verkaufe?


----------



## LordCrash (30. August 2013)

Ich würde gerne Uncharted, RDR und GTA V auf PC zocken, evtl. noch The Last of Us. Den Rest brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, okay
> 
> hmmm, hab ich schon erwähnt das ich noch immer diesen Failkauf verkaufe?



welchen "Failkauf" verkaufst du?


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2013)

eine Xbox 360, damit könnte man nach Ankylo die Spiele nachholen


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> eine Xbox 360, damit könnte man nach Ankylo die Spiele nachholen



Ach so, mich interessieren nur die alten Nintendo  , früher oder später werde ich auch versuchen einen Commodore 64 mit Spielen aufzutreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> hm... wäre vielleicht eine Alternative, aber ich bin dabei für meine Sammlung alle Retro-Konsolen wieder zu bekommen. Ich hatte auch noch die Konsole vor der SNS (mit der Klappe vorne zum Hochklappen), ich glaub' die hieß nur NES.... könnt heulen, das ich das mal alles weg gegeben hab (raus mit dem uralten Zeug)
> Dadurch möcht ich schon die normale N64 mit dem Game haben... komischerweise interessieren mich Konsolen nach N64 und PS2 absolut gar nicht... hoffentlich bereu ich das nicht in ein paar Jahren und fange wieder mit dem Nachkaufen an
> 
> Edit: aktuell hab' ich nur eine PS2-Slim, die wird aber gehütet und verhätschelt und braucht niemals mehr ausziehen


 Hmmm... Die einzige Spielekiste aus Kindheitstagen, der ich heute ein wenig nachtrauere, ist der alte Brotkasten (= C64). Hab ich damals, als ich auf dem PC umgesprungen bin, meinen kleinsten Cousinen geschenkt.
Okay, heute ist das mit den Emulatoren gar wegen der beschleunigten Ladephase wesentlich komfortabler, und ob die damaligen Disketten es bis heute überlebt hätten, ist wieder eine andere Frage... Aber allein aus nostalgischer Sicht könnte ich mich heute selbst in den Hintern dafür treten, dass ich mich von dem Ding getrennt habe.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (30. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> damit dürftest du so ziemlich alleine dastehen.


 
Ganz alleine nicht. Wenn ein DRM-freies Spiel 40 Euro wert ist, bezahle ich die auch. Anderseits gebe ich kein Geld (auch nicht im Cent-Bereich) aus, um mich anschließend mit Steam rumärgern zu müssen.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ganz alleine nicht. Wenn ein DRM-freies Spiel 40 Euro wert ist, bezahle ich die auch. Anderseits gebe ich kein Geld (auch nicht im Cent-Bereich) aus, um mich anschließend mit Steam rumärgern zu müssen.



Ich mag normalerweise solche Plattformen auch nicht, ich hasse Origin oder Windows Life.... aber Steam? Da find ich nichts negatives dabei, ich hab' mittlerweile auch schon über 50 Steam-Spiele, unser Vereinsleiter hat sogar über 400.

Welche Probleme siehst du bei Steam?
Wenn ich im Laden bin und eine DVD in der Hand habe, auf der Steam-Aktivierung drauf steht, freu' ich mich ehrlich gesagt sogar. Bei Steam hab' ich alle Spiele schön übersichtlich, ich brauche nie eine DVD zum Starten, Updates werden automatisch aufgespielt, vom Summer- oder Wintersale gar nicht zu reden...

Wäre für mich wirklich interessant, welche Kontras es zu Steam gibt, vielleicht hab' ich da zu sehr die rosarote Brille auf.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wäre für mich wirklich interessant, welche Kontras es zu Steam gibt, vielleicht hab' ich da zu sehr die rosarote Brille auf.


 
naja, nicht so sehr drauf eingehen, der ist die Woche mal wieder drauf gekommen überall gegen Steam zu sein, warum auch immer, vielleicht wurde auch nur sein Account geschlossen weil er mist gebaut hat

Seine "Kontras" hat der auch schon in nem anderen Threat breitgetreten, wo die vom Rabowken zerbröselt wurden, aber, wie im Internet üblich, würde man darauf hören das man Zeug erzählt das nicht stimmt, könnte man das ja nicht mehr weiter schreiben


----------



## svd (30. August 2013)

Um Steam angenehm zu nützen, ist zB eine schnelle und stabile Breitbandverbindung unerlässlich.
Selbst 2013AD ist das noch nicht überall gegeben. Ich krebse momentan mit 3MBit (und lächerlichem Upload) herum, größere Dateien herunterzuladen ist eine Qual. Weswegen ich noch immer bereit bin, Spiele überteuert auf Datenträger zu kaufen.
"Tomb Raider 2013" habe ich zum Release nachmittags installiert. Durch das automatische Patchen (und meinem Wunsch, das Spiel auf Englisch zu spielen) hat Steam angefangen, 9GB vom Server zu ziehen, was so ziemlich dem gesamten Spiel entsprechen wird.
Ich glaube, irgendwann nachts um halb 2 durfte ich das Spiel dann das erste Mal starten. 

Falls ich mal auf einen ordentlichen Tarif wechseln kann, wird mein nächster Spiele PC mit Sicherheit aber ein laufwerksloser mini ITX High-End PC. Ich bin zu alt, um noch Hausaufgaben oder andere urwichtige "Arbeiten" am (Spiele) PC machen zu müssen. Klein, leise, schnell und Steam Big Picture. Mehr werd ich dann net brauchen.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Falls ich mal auf einen ordentlichen Tarif wechseln kann, wird mein nächster Spiele PC mit Sicherheit aber ein laufwerksloser mini ITX High-End PC. Ich bin zu alt, um noch Hausaufgaben oder andere urwichtige "Arbeiten" am (Spiele) PC machen zu müssen. Klein, leise, schnell und Steam Big Picture. Mehr werd ich dann net brauchen.


 
schreib doch ein Buch, so nen Vampirroman, der brauch auch eh nicht gut sein, zack, dann kannste dir sogar einen leisten der neben dir auch auf der Couch sitzt und für dich spielt


----------



## svd (30. August 2013)

"Fifty Flavours of Red"? Das krieg ich hin.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich mag normalerweise solche Plattformen auch nicht, ich hasse Origin oder Windows Life.... aber Steam? Da find ich nichts negatives dabei, ich hab' mittlerweile auch schon über 50 Steam-Spiele, unser Vereinsleiter hat sogar über 400.


Diese Formulierung ist schon falsch, wenn man es genau nimmt dann hat er lediglich für einen undefinierten Zeitraum einen Zugriff auf 400 Spiele.

Ein falscher Verdacht oder ein (unverschuldeter) Fehler bei der Bezahlung eines Spieles und die Zahl von 400 fällt auf 0. Im Gegensatz zu z. B. Spielen mit Games for Windows LIVE bei denen ein Offlinekonto ausreicht, da kann einem niemand am Spielen hindern.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung ist schon falsch, wenn man es genau nimmt dann hat er lediglich für einen undefinierten Zeitraum einen Zugriff auf 400 Spiele.
> 
> Ein falscher Verdacht oder ein (unverschuldeter) Fehler bei der Bezahlung eines Spieles und die Zahl von 400 fällt auf 0. Im Gegensatz zu z. B. Spielen mit Games for Windows LIVE bei denen ein Offlinekonto ausreicht, da kann mich niemand am Spielen hindern.



Oha, ich dachte, wenn ich ein Spiel bezahle, also kaufe, dann gehört es mir. Die nehmen einem ernsthaft alle Spiele (wie im Beispiel 400) weg, wenn mal ein Fehler mit der Bezahlung passiert?
Ich lade immer mein Steam-Guthaben mit Paysafecards auf und bezahle alles aus diesem Steam-Guthaben. 

Wie verhält es sich bei so einem worst case mit physischen Spielen, also die auf DvD im Regal stehen und nicht runtergeladen wurden? 
Wäre ja krass, wenn die einem ein Spiel "wegnehmen", das man ganz offensichtlich erworben hat...


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2013)

Hier:
Steam Account gesperrt dank PayPal. - GameStar-Pinboard
Und hier:
Steam Account gesperrt [Archive] - Steam Users' Forums
Oder auch hier, muss auch nicht immer direkt mit der Bezahlung zusammenhängen.
STEAM - Kunde Idiot - Gamersunity-Foren


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Zum ersten Link auf Gamestar:

Aus Sicht von Steam erstmal verständlich, bei denen ist nie das Geld für die Orange Box angekommen, sie haben ihm immerhin 5 Wochen Zeit gelassen (wie er selbst sagt, hat er TF2 5 Wochen lang gezockt)
Auf den ersten Blick mag die Accountsperre sehr hart sein, ich muss aber den Überlegungen anderer User in diesem Thread recht geben, die zb. schreiben:

Auf die Aussage, das die Sperre des gesamten Accounts mit 20 Spielen unverschämt wäre schreibt jemand:
_"Nein, ein Spiel zu kaufen aber nicht dafür zu bezahlen, das ist unverschämt. Die Reaktion darauf nur verständlich. Wessen Schuld (Nutzer, Paypal) es nun tatsächlich war, kann ja jetzt mit dem Support geklärt werden und man findet sicherlich eine Lösung. Aber sieh es doch mal aus der Sicht von Valve: Jemand kauft dein Game, zockt es durch und dann kommt das Geld nicht. Was würdest du machen? Ihn ganz nett fragen, ob er nicht vielleicht doch so lieb wäre und das Geld überweist?"
_

oder: 

Ich weiß genau, warum so eine Überwachungssoftware wie Steam niemals auf meinen Rechner kommen wird. 
_"Welche Überwachung? Oder bist du auch einer von den Spinnern, die glauben die Aufzeichnung, mit welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad man spielt und in welchem Level man in einem Spiel stirbt, verletzt deine Persönlichkeitsrechte und ist eine Gefahr für den Datenschutz?"_

und zuletzt eine Aussage, der ich auch zustimmen muss:

Natürlich nicht, aber ihm dafür noch 20(!) weitere bezahlte Spiele zu entziehen ist dennoch dreist.
_"Wenn nur wieder das Spiel aus dem Account entfernt werden würde, dann könnte man ja einfach ständig Spiele kaufen, schnell durchzocken und dann die Überweisung sperren lassen. Irgendwelche Konsequenzen muss das doch haben.
Außerdem ist die Sperre ja nur temporär, bis die Sache mit dem Support geklärt wird. (Was er hätte sofort machen sollen, statt das Geld zurückzubuchen, das war ja der Auslöser der Sache.)"_

Und genau 26 Stunden später schreibt der TE, das ihm der Steam-Support folgendes mitgeteilt hat:
I have enabled your account for you. If you wish to play the Orange Box, you will need to purchase the game again, as I previously refunded your latest purchase of the game.
_"Ich bin so erleichtert. Danke für die aufmunternden Worte und die Tipps. "_

Fazit: Auch hier seh ich kein worst-case-Szenario, das Steam auf Nichtbezahlung reagieren muss ist völlig legitim und in nur 24 Stunden war dieser Fall über den Steam-Support positiv geklärt.


Bei deinem 3. Link hat der User gleich nach der Accountsperre, bevor er sich an Steam gewendet hatte, losgeflamet, wie sch**** Steam wäre, dabei hat der Support das Problem sehr schnell und positiv erledigt, innerhalb von nicht mal 24 Stunden hatte er seinen Account wieder. Ein anderer User antwortet daraufhin etwas, was auch meine Meinung dazu ist:

_"Was ich sagen will ist einfach. Ne schlechte Mundpropaganda geht wie ein Lauffeuer um. Ist sehr schwer aufzuhalten. Du kannst 99 zufriedene Kunden haben, einer ist unzufrieden und der eine kann alles kaputtmachen. Vorallen, wenn er losballert, bevor man die Gelegenheit hat,ihm zu helfen."_

Den 3. Link mag ich mir jetzt nicht mehr genauer ansehen, ich vermute mal eine ähnliche Geschichte.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Da wir hier eine Diskussion über Steam losgetreten haben, möchte ich euch einen Ausschnitt aus dem Blog von LordCrash zeigen, über den ich gestolpert bin und dem ich uneingeschränkt zustimme:




> Steam war für den PC Markt ein Segen.
> Ohne Steam und Valve hätte der PC nicht den Stellenwert als Spieleplattform, den er heute (wieder) hat.
> Ohne Steam hätte es keine derartige "Revolution der Indies" gegeben.
> Ohne Steam müssten wir immer noch hohe Preise für Spiele über lange Zeiträume bezahlen.
> ...



Dem stimme ich absolut zu 
Steam bietet wirklich immens viel, genauso haben die User aber auch Pflichten, wie zb. ein gekauftes Spiel zu bezahlen


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2013)

Klar hat Steam auch so manche Nachteile, allerdings hätte es ohne Steam manche PC Versionen vermutlich gar nicht gegeben, als Beispiel Brütal Legend oder Alan Wake. 
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, kann ich natürlich nicht nachprüfen, aufgrund der vielen Aktionen kaufen auch mehr Leute Spiele, die sie sonst raubkopiert hätten. Würde ich schon sagen.
Was aber auch super ist, das ist gog.com oder die ganzen Bundles


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Klar hat Steam auch so manche Nachteile, allerdings hätte es ohne Steam manche PC Versionen vermutlich gar nicht gegeben, als Beispiel Brütal Legend oder Alan Wake.
> Ich habe auch das Gefühl, kann ich natürlich nicht nachprüfen, aufgrund der vielen Aktionen kaufen auch mehr Leute Spiele, die sie sonst raubkopiert hätten. Würde ich schon sagen.
> Was aber auch super ist, das ist gog.com oder die ganzen Bundles


 
ich glaube die Ausrede "ich hät mir das eh nie gekauft" und "ich teste das nur, halt sehr intensive auf 100%" bei so Preisen von so >10€ für die, die sie benutzen selbst nicht mehr so glaubwürdig klingen als das sie selbst daran glauben


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Auf die Aussage, das die Sperre des gesamten Accounts mit 20 Spielen unverschämt wäre schreibt jemand:
> _"Nein, ein Spiel zu kaufen aber nicht dafür zu bezahlen, das ist unverschämt._


_
Die Argumentation ist vollkommener Blödsinn, Kindergartenniveau. In keinem Rechtsstaat ist es zum Glück möglich etwas ungerechtfertigtes mit etwas anderem Ungerechtfertigten auszugleichen..

Ist nur möglich weil rein technisch gesehen die verkauften Nutzungslizenzen der Kunde immer noch besitzt. Diese Vorgehensweise wäre bei jedem anderen Produkt Diebstahl.

Und Diebstahl mit Diebstahl rechtfertigen zu wollen ist natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn. _


----------



## Legen (23. September 2013)

irgendwie kommt man sich mmn als PC spieler vor ein wenig wie spieler 2. klasse hat sich doch vieles über jahre angesammelt was pc spieler bis heute nur in let´s plays gesehen haben


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung ist schon falsch, wenn man es genau nimmt dann hat er lediglich für einen undefinierten Zeitraum einen Zugriff auf 400 Spiele.
> 
> Ein falscher Verdacht oder ein (unverschuldeter) Fehler bei der Bezahlung eines Spieles und die Zahl von 400 fällt auf 0. Im Gegensatz zu z. B. Spielen mit Games for Windows LIVE bei denen ein Offlinekonto ausreicht, da kann einem niemand am Spielen hindern.


 
Blödsinn. Wenn hätte Valve nur das Recht die nicht bezahlten Spiele/Bestandteile zu sperren. Alles andere wäre ein Rechtsbruch.

Beispiel: Ich kaufe mir 100 Spiele im Laden mit einem Kaufpreisschnitt von 40 EUR/Spiel (habe demzufolge 4000 EUR investiert, installiere die über Steam und spiele die Spiele problemlos. Dann kaufe ich irgendwann später bei Steam ein Game für 2,99 EUR und aus irgendeinem Grund wird die Zahlung nicht ausgelöst. Dann darf Steam imho nicht alle Spiele blockieren sondern maximal das Spiel das nicht bezahlt wurde löschen oder blockieren. Ansonsten würde ich einen Anwalt für Internet-Recht mit meiner Vertretung beauftragen.

Valve ist auch "ungeschmeidig" was das zusammenlegen von 2 Accouts betrifft. Ich mußte mir wegen MW2 (damalige Sperre der UK-Fassung) nach neuem Kauf der deutschen Fassung einen neuen Account zulegen, um die politisch korrekte, deutsche Fassung von MW2 überhaupt installieren zu können. Nun wollte ich meine älteren Spiele von Account 1 mit meinem neueren zusammenlegen. 0 Chance.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> LordCrashs Blog schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die allermeisten punkte sind imho bloße spekulation.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2013)

Wo ich bei den Steam-Vorteilen mitgehe ist der Patch-Komfort. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger Spekulation. Daß Steam nicht garantiert, daß Firmen Spiele für den PC herausbringen sieht man doch an Games wie RdR, Gran Turismo, The Last of Us u.s.w. von denen wir sehr wahrscheinlich nie eine PC-Fassung zu sehen bekommen. Bei Beyond Two Souls bleibt es noch abzuwarten, ob nicht doch eine PC-Fassung nachgeschoben wird.

Fakt ist, daß es für die Entwickler einfacher ist für eine fixe Hardwareumgebung (sprich Konsole) ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Und es ist schwieriger von der PS3 auf den PC zu portieren.

Die Nähe der PS4 zum PC könnte dies erheblich erleichtern und damit vielleicht auch die Hemmschwelle für entsprechende PC-Fassungen senken.

Und es wird an einem Konsolenspiel auch mehr verdient. Das sind beides Faktoren die imho für die größere Zahl an Konsolengames verantwortlich sind. Der Faktor Raubkopiererei ist nur vorgeschoben und typische Schwarzmalerei der Publisher.


----------



## locoroco2291 (23. September 2013)

Die Uncharted-Reihe darf in dieser Auflistung auf keinen Fall fehlen!!! Allein wegen der Optik und der Inszenierung.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo ich bei den Steam-Vorteilen mitgehe ist der Patch-Komfort.


 
nicht mal da.
es gibt spiele mit ingame-updater. 
das ist genauso komfortabel und funktionierte (bei mir) eigentlich immer problemlos.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (23. September 2013)

Naja Heavy Rain und Beyond brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dem Pc, da ist doch die Steuerung etwas sehr fummelig mit maus und Tastatur o.o


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nicht mal da.
> es gibt spiele mit ingame-updater.
> das ist genauso komfortabel und funktionierte (bei mir) eigentlich immer problemlos.


 
Ein weiterer Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach,  dass man Patches nicht wieder deinstallieren kann. Wenn ein Patch z. B. Probleme bereitet oder mit einer Mod nicht kompatibel ist, dann hat man über Steam keine Möglichkeiten mehr, ältere Versionen zu installieren. Von Hand installieren ist zwar mehr Arbeit, aber wenn es Standalone-Patches sind (die keinen vorherigen älteren Patch voraussetzen) ist es auch nicht wirklich kompliziert. Schwierigkeiten gab es da bei mir nur sehr selten.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2013)

Das ist wirklich ein Nachteil. Es sei denn man unterbindet bei Steam den automatischen Update-Support. Aber da hat man das dann genauso unkomfortabel wie sonst bei anderen Games.

@Bonkic: Stimmt, an die Ingame-Updater hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr gedacht. Damit bleiben für Steam nur Pseudo-Argumente übrig.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach,  dass man Patches nicht wieder deinstallieren kann. Wenn ein Patch z. B. Probleme bereitet oder mit einer Mod nicht kompatibel ist, dann hat man über Steam keine Möglichkeiten mehr, ältere Versionen zu installieren. Von Hand installieren ist zwar mehr Arbeit, aber wenn es Standalone-Patches sind (die keinen vorherigen älteren Patch voraussetzen) ist es auch nicht wirklich kompliziert. Schwierigkeiten gab es da bei mir nur sehr selten.


 Das ist so nicht mehr ganz richtig. Inzwischen gibt es sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, Patches auf Steam wieder zu revidieren bzw. ältere Spielversionen auszuwählen, allerdings muss das der Entwickler auch zulassen. Ein prominentes Beispiel dafür ist das neueste Tomb Raider, wo in der Ursprungsversion die On-Screen Effekte gefehlt haben. Da das vielen Spieler eigentlich so gut gefallen hat, gab einem Square Enix die Möglichkeit, in Steam auch die Ursprungsversion wieder auszuwählen und zu spielen. 

Die Option versteckt sich unter der Beta-Funktion, mit der man nicht nur Beta-Patches auswählen kann, sondern auch vergangene Spielversionen, wenn der Entwickler das zulässt bzw. einrichtet (Spiel auswählen, Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften auswählen, Betas, Beta/Spielversion auswählen im Drop-Down Menü). Es ist allerdings schade, dass scheinbar wenige Entwickler und Spieler überhaupt wissen, dass diese Möglichkeit besteht und es ist ebenso schade, dass Steam diese Möglichkeit so versteckt hat anstatt sie öffentlich zu kommunizieren....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (23. September 2013)

Meine Güte, dass ganze Steam-Diskussion ist mal wieder Off-Topic. Bitte diskutiert das Thema wo anders!!


@eigentliches Thema:

Es gibt in der Tat viele "Story-Franchise-Spiele, die ich gerne auch auf dem PC sehen würde. Zum Beispiel Killzone, Zelda oder Uncharted wäre sicherlich ein Bringer auf dem PC.

Allerdings möchte ich unbedingt nicht eine 1:1-Story-Adaption eines Spieles aufm PC sehen, welches auch die selben Gameplay-Elementen und Level-Design übernimmt.
Ich möchte eher einen eigene PC-Version eines Spieles sehen, welches unabhängig von der Konsole-Fassung "gleichzeitig" läuft. Das könnte man erreichen indem man eine spezielle-Story-Remake nur für die PC-Version entwickelt. Oder eine PC-Story, welches im selben Konsolen-Fassung spielt, aber unabhängig davon erzählt wird (wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine).


Man muss nicht unbedingt bei den einen oder anderen exklusiven Konsolenspiel unbedigt eine 1:1 Fassung aufm PC haben. Meiner Meinung nach.
http://erclk.about.com/?zi=10/3PSI


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dass ganze Steam-Diskussion ist mal wieder Off-Topic. Bitte diskutiert das Thema wo anders!!
> 
> 
> @eigentliches Thema:
> ...


 Und warum nicht? Was für einen Sinn soll es haben, keinen 1:1 Port zu machen vom Inhalt her???

Das macht weder in der Sache an sich noch finanziell irgendeinen Sinn....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Was für einen Sinn soll es haben, keinen 1:1 Port zu machen vom Inhalt her???



Einen 1:1-Port macht nur dann Sinn, wenn es auch bis zu Ende einer Story-Serie durchgeführt wird und nicht kurz vorm Schluss oder auch in der Mitte "abgebrochen" wird, wie bei der Halo-Serie der Fall war. Und auch dann Sinn, wenn es "gleichzeitig" (mit max. 1 Jahr Verspätung kann es auch in Ordnung sein) sowohl auf den PC als auch auf den Konsolen veröffentlicht wird.

Allerdings macht es keinen wirklichen Sinn, wenn z.B. Sony entscheidet, dass Killzone 4 auf dem PC erscheinen soll, ohne die ersten 3 Teile auch auf den PC zu bringen.
Vor allem ohne den Vorwissen von den ersten 3 Teilen, kannste Killzone 4 nicht wirklich storymässig verstehen (glaub ich). Und eine Nachportierung dieser 3 Teile ohne grafisches Upgrade oder Engine-Wechsel (auf die von Killzone 4) ist heuzutage eher "abschreckend".


Ich selbst würde z.B. Halo 1 oder Halo 2 aufm PC zocken, aberdings nur mit aktueller Grafik-Engine und verbesserte Gameplay-Design.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Einen 1:1-Port macht nur dann Sinn, wenn es auch bis zu Ende einer Story-Serie durchgeführt wird und nicht kurz vorm Schluss oder auch in der Mitte "abgebrochen" wird, wie bei der Halo-Serie der Fall war. Und auch dann Sinn, wenn es "gleichzeitig" (mit max. 1 Jahr Verspätung kann es auch in Ordnung sein) sowohl auf den PC als auch auf den Konsolen veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Allerdings macht es keinen wirklichen Sinn, wenn z.B. Sony entscheidet, dass Killzone 4 auf dem PC erscheinen soll, ohne die ersten 3 Teile auch auf den PC zu bringen.
> Vor allem ohne den Vorwissen von den ersten 3 Teilen, kannste Killzone 4 nicht wirklich storymässig verstehen (glaub ich). Und eine Nachportierung dieser 3 Teile ohne grafisches Upgrade oder Engine-Wechsel (auf die von Killzone 4) ist heuzutage eher "abschreckend".
> ...


 Killzone und Halo braucht eh keiner auf dem PC...


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

Mir reicht das Angebot auf dem PC vollkommen. Ist sogar oft zu viel. Splinter Cell neben etlichen weiteren guten Spielen die 2013 erschienen sind habe ich zum Beispiel verschoben.

Wenn man regelmäßig Planetside 2 und Guild Wars 2 spielt bleibt für den Rest nicht mehr viel Zeit über.
Zukünftig muss ich da noch Titanfall und The Division unterbringen die ja auch für den PC erscheinen.

Aber wer exklusive Konsolen-Spiele haben möchte kann dies ja tun.
X1 = 500€
PS4 = 400€
Wii U = 200€
-----------------
Schlappe *1100€* + doppelte  Online Gebühren (X1/PS4).
Und alle sind nicht (kaum) abwärtskompatibel!
Ein Exklusiver Titel des Gamecubes funktioniert nicht auf der Wii U.

Also hat man irgendwann 20 Konsolen vor sich stehen von denen 5 nicht mehr funktionieren und es könnte alles so viel besser sein...


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mir reicht das Angebot auf dem PC vollkommen. Ist sogar oft zu viel. Splinter Cell neben etlichen weiteren guten Spielen die 2013 erschienen sind habe ich zum Beispiel verschoben.
> 
> Wenn man regelmäßig Planetside 2 und Guild Wars 2 spielt bleibt für den Rest nicht mehr viel Zeit über.


 Nicht alle PC Spieler stehen auf MMOs und Co. Ich persönlich hasse MMOs, Mobas, MP Shooter und generell den meisten online "mein-Penis-ist-länger" Krams....

Von meiner Seite aus darfs also gerne mehr SP Titel auf dem PC geben. Ein größeres Angebot war noch nie verkehrt....


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

Mir machen Multiplayer meistens  mehr Spass als Single Player... schau dir mal die zwei Videos an dann verstehst du vermutlich auch warum das so ist.

Guild Wars 2
Guild Wars 2 Angry Review - YouTube

Planetside 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DT-PWfIQOE

... Ich spiele auch Zelda und so, aber das ist was anderes.
Ist halt ein Single Player Spiel.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mir machen Multiplayer  mehr Spass als Single Player... schau dir mal die zwei Videos an dann verstehst du vermutlich auch warum das so ist.
> 
> Guild Wars 2
> Guild Wars 2 Angry Review - YouTube
> ...


 Ich brauche keine Videos anzuschauen um zu verstehen, dass dir das Spaß macht. Jedem das seine. 

Außerdem rufen die Inhalte der Videos bei mir jetzt nicht gerade Jubelstürme hervor. Ich mag zwar AngryJoe, aber das heißt ja nichts, die Spiele sind trotzdem nicht mein Fall......


----------



## MrFob (24. September 2013)

Wie jetzt? Trotz Leservorschlaegen immer noch kein Uncharted in der Liste? Ich hatte es doch sogar hier in die Kommentare geschrieben. Ok, "Last of us" ist zwar vom gleichen Entwickler aber Uncharted interessiert mich z.B. wegen des Szenarios weitaus mehr.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (24. September 2013)

alles games firlefanz
es gibt nur 1 game welches aufn pc kommen MUSS

gta 5


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:


> alles games firlefanz
> es gibt nur 1 game welches aufn pc kommen MUSS
> 
> gta 5


 +TLOU + RDR

Dann wäre ich zufrieden...


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> +TLOU + RDR
> 
> Dann wäre ich zufrieden...


 
Pack noch Heavy Rain und nja, der Vollständigkeit halber Fable 2 dazu
Mal ehrlich, Fable ist nur eine gute Serie, aber es fehlt halt die Mitte, wo kommt das schon vor das mal die Mitte fehlt?


----------

